# Reverting back from the Windows 10 Upgrade?



## heimedall (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, I've been reading a lot the last few hours about the Free Windows 10 upgrade for Windows 7 & 8.1 users, but so far no one has answered the question about downgrading if there's problems or if you just don't like it....

So, if I upgrade to Windows 10 when it's released, and find I can't get along with can and I then uninstall it and re-install Windows 7 with my original licence key?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

I would suggest creating a drive image of your old os before installing win10. This way you can go back with all the updates and software you had installed if you decided you don't like win10. Will save a lot of time. You can also do a dual boot then once you decide, get rid of the os you don't want. 

To specifically answer your question, you should be able to reinstall your original with original key but you might have to call microsoft to activate.


----------



## heimedall (Jun 2, 2015)

My worry is that they will use the Win7 key to upgrade and make it useless or convert it to a Win10 key so you can't go back. Also would be nice to have the option to install Win7 on another computer to saving buying a seperate licence.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

if the win7 is oem it can never be transfer to another computer. No matter the version, if win7 was used to justify an upgrade to win10, it can never be used again unless you remove win10. 

On a side note, I have been running win10. The first time it had a major update, it messed up my triple boot. I was able to reinstall win7 with the original key.


----------



## heimedall (Jun 2, 2015)

Good to know. Thanks for the information.


----------

